# Custom background



## Msaxo (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi. I have a 4x2x2 viv for my bearded dragon. She is all set up and very ahoy but I am after getting a custom background made for her. I have seen a few pics on Google that look really good. Does anyone no any contacts that build these around Manchester? I live in rochdale so the nearer the better. I am willing to pay if it's a reasonable price and a good job. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

your local pet shop should be able to point you in the right direction, or you always make your own.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Msaxo said:


> Hi. I have a 4x2x2 viv for my bearded dragon. She is all set up and very ahoy but I am after getting a custom background made for her. I have seen a few pics on Google that look really good. Does anyone no any contacts that build these around Manchester? I live in rochdale so the nearer the better. I am willing to pay if it's a reasonable price and a good job. Can anyone help me?


Hi there. We do custom (natural) backgrounds for reptiles. There are some examples in our gallery page and we do own delivery with instalation for free.

Natural backgrounds | DDReptiles Shop


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Honestly, I would try making your own

It's alot of fun surprisingly and very rewarding as you see it progress

I'm doing my own at the moment, you can see my progress here if you like - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...t-time-custom-snake-build-2.html#post11630525


----------



## custom my viv (Nov 5, 2012)

We also have a range of backgrounds in various styles.

We're on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/custommy.viv

Also have a website www.custommyviv.com


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Corfel said:


> Honestly, I would try making your own
> 
> It's alot of fun surprisingly and very rewarding as you see it progress
> 
> I'm doing my own at the moment, you can see my progress here if you like - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...t-time-custom-snake-build-2.html#post11630525


Ok. Here is full setup natural vivarium with habitat for bearded dragon 4x2x3ft + light unit. You may get some inspiration:2thumb:


----------

